#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phrae - Mae Yom National Park

## dirtydog

*Phrae - Mae Yom National Park
* 
*Phrae*

The  location of Mae Yom National Park has its high mountain ranges on both  east and west part, which slope down to Yom River which flows through  the middle of the area.  The high mountain range is the source of water  of many streams flowing to Yom River such as Huay Mae Pung, Huay Ded,  Huay Pung, Huay Lerm, Huay Mae Tent, Huay Mae Sakin, and Huay Mae Pu.

*Climate*

There are three  seasons in Mae Yom National Park. 
Rainy season – from June to September 
Winter – from October to January 
Summer – from February to May 

*Flora  and Fauna*

There are separate kinds of plants; in the valley and  near streams and river are mixed trees such as Yang, Krabak (a kind of  Dipteroceae), Moulmein cedar, Tabag (a kind of Lagerstroemia), etc; up  from the valley and streams are montane trees such as pine, evergreen  chinkapin, saramolla grass, etc; in the mixed forest which  semi-evergreen trees such as Makhaa mong, ironwood, Burmese ebony, and  natural teak growing densely; and deciduous trees and shrub are normal  found on the foot of the hills such as Siamese sal, ingyin, Heang (a  kind of Dipterocarpus obtusifolius) and eng. 

Because this is a protected forest, lumber  mills are not allowed to locate in this area, so that makes it be the habitat of big  animals such as elephant, barking deer, mountain goat, Asiatic black  beer and wild boar, and small animals such as hare, jungle fowl, loris  and many kinds of bird.

----------

